
Python Library for Learning Binary Trees - joohwan
https://github.com/joowani/binarytree
======
andydoan
Possibly worth noting some other modules for general graph analysis:

[https://graph-tool.skewed.de/](https://graph-tool.skewed.de/)

[https://networkx.github.io/](https://networkx.github.io/)

[http://igraph.org/python/](http://igraph.org/python/)

 _disclaimer_ : I haven't worked with igraph but these all certainly have more
overhead involved in getting set up.

------
bogomipz
This is great. Are there plans to add other data structures or are you taking
pull requests to do so?

~~~
joohwan
Thanks! I may create one for linkedlists in the future!

------
stratospherein
Make one for graphs too please.

------
msbanik
Cool, I also had a library for drawing binary tree.
[https://github.com/msbanik/drawtree](https://github.com/msbanik/drawtree)

------
kshmint
This is pretty cool

